# RAM Mount



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

does anyone know of a place in SE Michigan that sells Ram Mount hardware? I ordered a mount I thought would work but need something different.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I know Bass Pro in Auburn Hills does.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnet said:


> I know Bass Pro in Auburn Hills does.


Thanks. That works.


----------

